
What to do during break from work? - jangasiewski
What do you guys do when you have a break from work to give yourself an energy boost for the next session?
======
matt_the_bass
Make tea. I like the ceremony of it. It’s during these repeated actions that I
let my mind wander and think about next tasks and new ideas.

------
quickthrower2
Are you talking about lunch break? Usually best to go for a walk or something.
If I try to code my brain is f __*d (fried) later that day.

------
obayesshelton
I attempt to mediate using headspace, but if I don't feel in the mood for
that, I go for a walk around the city. However, if I am feeling rather lazy, I
sit at my desk eating and watching YouTube videos.

I am joining a new company on Monday and they have a gym so I think I might
start lighting some weights and become a beef cake.

I guess it depends on my mood.

------
piotreksz9
I try to go for a walk every 50 mins, sometimes eat a snack or stretch a bit.
But I don't have a system for it.

------
megasim1113
Listening to some tunes, my dude.

------
roflchoppa
I used to take long walks on my breaks, scarf down my lunch just to have more
time.

------
tmaly
I take a walk down to my local coffee shop and get an espresso

------
phakding
Chit chat with co-workers about non-work/technology related topics.
Football/sports, house, family, kids, politics etc etc.

------
p0d
A 6 inch sub to refuel...a BK at lunch gives short term pleasure but post
afternoon brain melt.

------
orcs
Just started an office job, I go to the gym. Brilliant way of switching off
from work.

------
GoToRO
Anything except what you do at work. No pc, phone, sitting, indoors and so on.

------
krapp
Caffeine and sugar.

------
marvel_boy
Walking

------
malux85
Go up and down the stairs

------
adityastates
what i think i will do, i can never get done

------
sotojuan
Go outside

------
piccogabriele
Sport

------
aldamiz
walk

